# Packard Bell Easynote-can't power on



## all thumbs

Hi, I saw older posts on this forum relating to not being able to power on a Packard Bell Easynote, whilst changing power saving settings I stupidly set the on/off power button to do nothing, now I can't switch it on. I tried removing battery, adaptor and memory held down the power button for 30 seconds then plugged adaptor in, replaced the memory and tried to turn on-nothing, it doesn't seem to get a light on without the battery in so I replaced the battery and when pressed, the power button flashes 5 times but then nothing. It's like shutting your front door with your key inside-really stupid but not funny (well maybe it might be a bit). Any suggestions please?


----------



## jimmyavr

I'm sorry I did find this rather funny, but none the less I shall try to help you with this;

-Remove the battery and leave it to one side.

-Keep your finger on the power button for 30 seconds

-Plug the power supply and start the machine up as usual

This is meant to reset it, I know you have already done this but do it again without removing the memory.


----------



## jimmyavr

If this doesnt work i believe removing and replacing the CMOS battery may do it.


----------



## all thumbs

thanks very much for that, just tried it but same old-not a flicker from the power button with the battery removed and power adaptor in (which I removed along with the battery to destat). How do I get at the cmos battery? How much dismantling is involved?


----------



## Corday

CMOS battery should be under RAM compartment.


----------



## all thumbs

ok great, I'll give it a bash later, talking of 'bash' will any size of hammer do the job?


----------



## Corday

Just a small screwdriver will do the job. :grin:


----------



## jimmyavr

Ha I often find kicking the laptop solves all issues


----------



## all thumbs

It's ironic that you should say that lol. Well I've solved the problem although that's poor terminology as I haven't got a clue how I did it.

I tried all the good suggestion to no avail then just lost the plot - put the battery back in, plugged in the power cord, pressing ctrl alt delete approximately 4000 times, F2 3000 times, battery out, power cord out destatted, battery back in, power cord back in, pressed the power button and to my astonishment it booted up. I felt a bit disapointed after though as I had set my heart on seeing how far I could kick it. Oh well onward and upward.

A big thankyou though to those on here that took the time to try and help, I'm very gratefull.


----------



## jimmyavr

You're more then welcome, Glad its fixed.


----------

